# Fi Q 15, what size box?



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright guys, general questions here.....

Hypothetically speaking,

If I were to have a Fi Q 15 and planned on giving it roughly half of rated rms and wanted to put it in a ported box in my trunk, what end of the spectrum should I build my box, more towards the small side at 2.8 cubes or more towards the larger side at 4 cubes and why?


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

If you're only running half power to it than go with a bigger box. It will be more efficient.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Because in a smaller box, with the same amount of power, the sub won't move as freely, right?


----------

